

Ask HN: What SSL certificate provider are you using and why? - lumens

I bought a certificate from Digicert last year which is approaching expiration. In the past few months, I&#x27;ve received cold sales calls from a number of other providers claiming to offer the same service level at much cheaper rates.<p>What are the main factors that must be considered when selecting an SSL certificate provider? Who do you use, and why?
======
xenophonf
StartSSL.com. Free certs for non-commercial use. Something like $60 per year
for as many commercial-use certs as you want.

~~~
veeti
Interesting. Do other merchants have similar "X dollars for infinite
certificates" plans?

~~~
xenophonf
I don't know because I haven't looked. Also, I think it is unlimited certs per
verified identity or something like that, and it's the verification process
that costs the $60. So one top-level domain is one verified ID, a second TLD
would be another, and so on. Now for me, with all of my web sites using SSL,
this is very cost-effective. I can also take advantage of the fact that my
private networks use real TLDs (registered but with no public DNS), letting me
use StartSSL instead of running my own internal CA (for which I lack the
staff).

------
michaelmior
Namecheap. Because they're cheap. Never had any issues so far.

------
glazskunrukitis
[http://getssl.me](http://getssl.me) is quite awesome if you ask me

~~~
rabidonrails
I'll second this. [http://getssl.me](http://getssl.me) worked well for us too.

------
replax
I also use startssl because their cert's are for free when you only have one
non-commmercial domain!

------
porter
RapidSSL because they were cheap and 37signals used them too.

------
solarmist
I use StartSSL because they're cheap.

